# Another plane crash in UAE



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

So following on from the one in Sharjah last year and the Bangladeshi one too, now a UPS plane has crashed.

I was in Silicon Oasis last night - left at 7.30!

Why is it that there appears to be so many air crashes here - I can't remember one in th UK in the last 10 years - but 3 in 2 years here?

I blame the air traffic controllers - eh felixtoo????


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> So following on from the one in Sharjah last year and the Bangladeshi one too, now a UPS plane has crashed.
> 
> At least they have been Cargo and not passenger.
> 
> ...


----------



## Helly Helly (Apr 11, 2010)

Totally agree with you Stewart, thank goodness they were cargo and not passenger planes. I live over in Silicon Oasis and did not know about until later on.


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> So following on from the one in Sharjah last year and the Bangladeshi one too, now a UPS plane has crashed.
> 
> I was in Silicon Oasis last night - left at 7.30!
> 
> ...


Probably you don't remember because you are out of uk, but I recall while I was in scotland february last year that an airplane crashed in uk minutes after taking off killing five people and destroying a house. I think the error was tracked back to the ground stuff that failed to diagnose the plane problem before it took off.
Don't remember much of it, but you can google it if you want more details


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> So following on from the one in Sharjah last year and the Bangladeshi one too, now a UPS plane has crashed.
> 
> I was in Silicon Oasis last night - left at 7.30!
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure if you google this you'll find there have been a bucket full of plane crashes in the UK over the past 10 years unfortunately as you quote, as there are are all over the world all the time, just not advertised unless they are larger aircraft and therefore newsworthy as such !


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Two people died in the plane crash yesterday, so even if it was a cargo plane, there were still casualties.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Yep I googled it.
Plenty

2010


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I wonder if the pilot thought about trying to land it on Emirates Road. Was surprised to hear about this, it happened a couple of minutes before my flight landed coming over Emirates Road but was none the wiser.


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

I work in the aerospace industry and know that all cargo aircraft like the one that crashed are nothing but refitted "OLD" passenger planes. After a passenger plane has reached a certain age it is no longer fit to carry people but it is still ok to carry cargo. I am sure the age of the plane had something to do with the crash because the pilot reported a fire in the cockpit prior to the crash...


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

A very sad day indeed but remarkable that there were not more caualties. Sometimes cargo planes can be more susceptible simply due to the nature of their Cargo. Unfortunately I believe the crew knew several minutes before the end that they were not going to make it and dliberately aimed away from the City but please don`t take my word for it as I am not really meant to comment. All i will say is that when something like this happens it is a very sickening feeling to watch it develope and be completely powerless to help.
My thoughts are with the crew and their families.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I don`t pretend to be a spotter but surely a 747 400 F is quite a different design to the conventional 747. I believe that this airframe was just over 2 years old so I don`t believe that it was a converted passenger plane. 
I would hope that nobody would post information here that is not reasonably accurate.


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

Fire on board an aircraft is a very scary thing, just about the worst thing that can happen. 

Whether the fire started due to a aircraft fault or due to some sort of cargo problem is a matter of conjecture. The rule of thumb is if you have an uncontrolled fire you have about 15mins to get it on the ground. After that all bets are off, depending on the location of the fire, controls, electrical systems, hydraulic systems even the airframe itself can fail or be severely affected. 

I doubt the crew were attempting to land on the highway, if the situation was becoming uncontrollable then they would have been looking for a big dark area with no lights to put it down in; after that it's fingers crossed that its a big flat field with nothing in the way. In this case it unfortunately turned out to be Nad Al Sheba Military Camp.

There but for the grace of god go we all. Thoughts are with the families of the crew.

yours glumly,

Huzzah Barking-Hatstand.


----------



## canesfan4life (Jun 10, 2009)

Vetteguy said:


> I work in the aerospace industry and know that all cargo aircraft like the one that crashed are nothing but refitted "OLD" passenger planes. After a passenger plane has reached a certain age it is no longer fit to carry people but it is still ok to carry cargo. I am sure the age of the plane had something to do with the crash because the pilot reported a fire in the cockpit prior to the crash...


The aircraft actually was a B747-400F. It was not a passenger to freighter conversion. The investigation is in progress, with the NTSB and FAA Go Teams on site. Much too early to speculate on the cause of this accident, but it appears to be mechanical. Vetteguy.. I too work in the aviation industry. I will be moving to the UAE at the end of this month. I expect it to be challenging and very exciting. I am really looking forward to it.


----------



## canesfan4life (Jun 10, 2009)

Huzzah Barking-Hatstand said:


> Fire on board an aircraft is a very scary thing, just about the worst thing that can happen.
> 
> Whether the fire started due to a aircraft fault or due to some sort of cargo problem is a matter of conjecture. The rule of thumb is if you have an uncontrolled fire you have about 15mins to get it on the ground. After that all bets are off, depending on the location of the fire, controls, electrical systems, hydraulic systems even the airframe itself can fail or be severely affected.
> 
> ...


The crew had actually missed the approach on their initial attempt to return to DXB. The rest will be determined following the investigation.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

After reading a few more of the reports this morning it appears there had been at least one or and maybe two attempted "GA - GO AROUNDS" This is carried out when the landing is aborted and reattempted for what ever reason.

Speculation has also been made of severely impared vision within the cockpit .... That being the case there must have been a lot of smoke, most probably from an electrical fire.

My thoughts ..... for many years now the industry has been ravaged by "Kapton" wiring and its implications and shortfalls. Since this is a 747-400 it is not that old an aircraft, but still could have been fitted with the same which was still in vogue until the mid late 90's. This stuff is so bad the American military will not fly any aircraft fitted with the stuff nor will accept new aircraft with it. In any case it will be very interesting to see the eventual findings.

Once again all just speculation, but also consider this is also the first major incident involving a UPS aircraft, so what ever was at fault, it was certainly not pilot era.

My thoughts as always go out to the family and friends of the two crew who perished ....


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

After recent suspected attack on Japanese oil tanker off UAE coast, when I first heard this news I thought the worst: Atmospheric detonation within hold of US flag freighter disabling hydraulics in flight path of huge expat community.

Very sad for the loss of these two pilots, thankful that their actions averted greater impact.


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

It looks like this 747 was very recent as it has been delivered to UPS on July 2007, I don't think that the Kepton dangerous aircraft wire has something to do whith teh crash...


----------



## thewrong (Sep 4, 2010)

*Aircrash*



Helly Helly said:


> Totally agree with you Stewart, thank goodness they were cargo and not passenger planes. I live over in Silicon Oasis and did not know about until later on.


Hey
With the number of airlines increasing, the possibilites of such incidents increas as well. Whether a cargo or a passenger carriers, they still carry lives on board!

Have a safe day!

eace:

lane:


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Helios said:


> It looks like this 747 was very recent as it has been delivered to UPS on July 2007, I don't think that the Kepton dangerous aircraft wire has something to do whith teh crash...


Fully agree now, only heard of its tender age this morning ...


----------

